# Tummy muscle aches only 4wks



## Dougal333

My stomach feels like I have been doing lots of sit ups and pulled the muscles. I haven't!!! I aches on both sides. 

Is it normal to feel mild pain both sides and also the ache is either side, and above the belly button.

After my BFP I saw the Dr he said that at 4wks it was too early to examine me come back in 2-3 weeks. I mentioned that due to a weird period I could actually be a month futher along than I thought, but he didn't seem bothered.

Is it usual to feel so much tummy stretching at just 4wks and 4 days???

Gosh this is all so exciting!


----------



## hedgewitch

hey hun try not to worry too much that was one of the first symptoms i had and it lasted for days, i was saying to hubby at llike 10dpo that it felt like i had been doing crunches. congrats on your BFP hunny,xx


----------



## Dougal333

Thanks Hedgewitch.

If my calcs are correct I am 4 wks, 4 days too! It is my first so I am on a steep learning curve.

All the best your end:happydance:


----------



## hedgewitch

Dougal333 said:


> Thanks Hedgewitch.
> 
> If my calcs are correct I am 4 wks, 4 days too! It is my first so I am on a steep learning curve.
> 
> All the best your end:happydance:

huge congrats hunny!!! this is my 21st pregnancy, sounds awful that, i have 3 teens but met my hubby ten years ago we decided to try for a baby and been trying 7 years now, i lost 16 by m/c all between 8-10weeks, then i had a ten week ectopic and lost a tube and then 4months later on christmas day i found out we were pg again, i lost Lilly-Maye at 34weeks 3 days to multiple cord accident and negligence on the hospitals part, she had a seizure 2 weeks before she was due to be born by c-section, this was in July and so this is my first pregnancy after. i have PCOS among lts of medical conditions too and have been on clomid to help me ovulate lol so fingers crossed all is ok hehe!!
gosh i am tired and achy today!! how have you been feeling?x


----------



## aliss

hedgewitch said:


> Dougal333 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Hedgewitch.
> 
> If my calcs are correct I am 4 wks, 4 days too! It is my first so I am on a steep learning curve.
> 
> All the best your end:happydance:
> 
> huge congrats hunny!!! this is my 21st pregnancy, sounds awful that, i have 3 teens but met my hubby ten years ago we decided to try for a baby and been trying 7 years now, i lost 16 by m/c all between 8-10weeks, then i had a ten week ectopic and lost a tube and then 4months later on christmas day i found out we were pg again, i lost Lilly-Maye at 34weeks 3 days to multiple cord accident and negligence on the hospitals part, she had a seizure 2 weeks before she was due to be born by c-section, this was in July and so this is my first pregnancy after. i have PCOS among lts of medical conditions too and have been on clomid to help me ovulate lol so fingers crossed all is ok hehe!!
> gosh i am tired and achy today!! how have you been feeling?xClick to expand...

Wow hun, you have to been to hell and back, haven't you? Good luck with this bean!!

And yes, 4 week stretch pains are totally normal. You're going to have a uterus bigger than a basketball in the next 6-7 months or so!


----------



## xprincessx

it's normal because the same thing happened to me at 4 weeks and again at 7 weeks and even happens now occasionally! it should pass but don't worry if it comes back in a couple of weeks because that's totally normal too!! if you're worried though speak to your doctor and they can check everything is ok =)


----------



## Dougal333

My goodness Hedgewitch you have had a horrific time. You sounds like a very strong person, and I admire you. Take it easy won't you and I am sending you all my happy thoughts from the UK.

I knew stretching pains would happen, because it seems obvious, I just thought they would be lower in my pelvis, not high up near my ribcage and so then I started to worry and doubt myself that is was normal.
THanks all


----------



## Dougal333

Sorry I forgot to say. I am feeling great thanks. Sore boobs, achy tummy, bloated the size of a whale - but just happy to be pregnant having spent 12 mths TTC. I also get very tired, but I suffer from ME / CFS so it is hard to tell if my tiredness and pain is from the pregnancy or that. I am convinced it is my thyroid. Thye were about to try me on some thyroxine when I fell pregnant and they have said best not to try it just now.

Nevermind, just want a healthy baby.


----------



## bababas

congrats!
i had the same symptoms around that time.


----------



## hedgewitch

Dougal333 said:


> Sorry I forgot to say. I am feeling great thanks. Sore boobs, achy tummy, bloated the size of a whale - but just happy to be pregnant having spent 12 mths TTC. I also get very tired, but I suffer from ME / CFS so it is hard to tell if my tiredness and pain is from the pregnancy or that. I am convinced it is my thyroid. Thye were about to try me on some thyroxine when I fell pregnant and they have said best not to try it just now.
> 
> Nevermind, just want a healthy baby.

so glad you got the tummy ache too lol as i have had crampy pains for about 2 weeks now and i can't help but worry lol, hubby reckons its just stretching too as i am already bloated but i think thats more to do with the fact this one is a clomid baby lol. pants and jeans already too tight!
whereabouts in the UK are you hun?


----------



## hedgewitch

Dougal333 said:


> Sorry I forgot to say. I am feeling great thanks. Sore boobs, achy tummy, bloated the size of a whale - but just happy to be pregnant having spent 12 mths TTC. I also get very tired, but I suffer from ME / CFS so it is hard to tell if my tiredness and pain is from the pregnancy or that. I am convinced it is my thyroid. Thye were about to try me on some thyroxine when I fell pregnant and they have said best not to try it just now.
> 
> Nevermind, just want a healthy baby.

i have MS ,Graves diesease, Fibromyalgia and nerve disease to name a few
the Graves Disease is to do with my thyroid and i am also hyperthyroid, i have thyrotoxicosis also and yeah it can make you very tired, you will also lose weight and muscle tone.


----------



## Dougal333

I am in Devon. The South West of England.

Pregancy is a weird thing you want growing pains so you feel like something is happening, but when you get them you worry. Aches have worn off today, but my bloaty belly is hard to hide. Thinking of getting a bump band to help hide it, but no idea if they are any good!


----------

